# LN2 Crysis 3 Benchmarks?



## Lendox (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe nur wissen wollen, ob es von Crysis 3 auch Benchmarks gibt, die mit einem extrem übertakteten Prozessor durchgeführt worden sind, da ich selbst mit meinem 3970X @5GHz teilwiese nur ~30FPS (CPU-Limit) erreiche. Mit ungefähr 7GHz wären es dann vielleicht 60FPS oder sowas (haha)?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2015)

Erstens kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen dass du da im CPU-Limit bist (selbst mit zwei GTX980@1500 MHz bin ich ab 3 GHz CPU-Takt im GPU-Limit - selbst mit 1,2 GHz Idletakt auf der CPU habe ich 25-30 fps in Crysis3!) und zweitens passt dein Performancesprung nicht - angenommen man wäre wirklich bei 5 GHz im CPU-Limit bei 30 fps, dann wäre man bei perfekter Skalierung bei 7 GHz bei 42 fps. 

Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen:
Crysis 3 im CPU-Test: AMDs FX-Prozessoren dominieren unsere Benchmarks

Selbst ein nicht übertakteter 3970X schafft locker 60+fps.... sofern die Grafikkarte(n) schnell genug ist.


----------



## Lendox (5. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Erstens kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen dass du da im CPU-Limit bist (selbst mit zwei GTX980@1500 MHz bin ich ab 3 GHz CPU-Takt im GPU-Limit - selbst mit 1,2 GHz Idletakt auf der CPU habe ich 30 fps in Crysis3!) und zweitens passt dein Performancesprung nicht - angenommen man wäre wirklich bei 5 GHz im CPU-Limit bei 30 fps, dann wäre man bei perfekter Skalierung bei 7 GHz bei 42 fps.
> 
> Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen:
> Crysis 3 im CPU-Test: AMDs FX-Prozessoren dominieren unsere Benchmarks
> ...



Ah, okay. Aber laut MSI Afterburner waren meine 4x 7970 an der Stelle, an der man den Turm das erste mal sieht, in dem man dann in einem Lift herauffährt und dann dem Alpha Ceph begegnet nur jeweils zu 25% ausgelastet. Und da hatte ich sogar 2xSGSSAA aktiviert (denke ich), da ich sonst öfter weniger als 60FPS gehabt hätte. Allerdings verwende ich auch nur 2x8GB 1866 RAM, vielleicht hat das damit etwas zu tun.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2015)

Die Auslastungsanzeige macht keine Aussage darüber ob du im CPU oder GPU-Limit bist.

Eine geringe Auslastung kann man auch haben wenn man im Framelimiter/vSync ist weil die Karten einfach nicht mehr arbeiten _müssen _um 60fps darzustellen oder man kann eine geringe Auslastung haben weil die Karten aufgrund von Skalierungs-/Multi-GPU-Problemen schlicht nicht mehr arbeiten _können_.
Was erwartest du bei VIER Grafikkarten gleichzeitig? Die Hersteller haben ihre liebe Mühe, zwei Karten ordentlich skalieren zu lassen, zwei Karten sind wenns gut läuft 80% schneller als eine. Bei der dritten sinds noch 50% mit Glück und die vierte Karte ist in der Praxis völlig nutzlos... sie erhöht höchstens die Mikroruckelintensität und synthetische Benchmarkpunkte sowie die Stromrechnung und Zimmertemperatur.

Oder anders gesagt: Wenn ein Spiel/Treiber in der Lage wäre, ein Quad-CF/SLI System zu 100% auszulasten wäre das ein mittelgroßes Wunder.


----------



## Lendox (5. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Auslastungsanzeige macht keine Aussage darüber ob du im CPU oder GPU-Limit bist.
> 
> Eine geringe Auslastung kann man auch haben wenn man im Framelimiter/vSync ist weil die Karten einfach nicht mehr arbeiten _müssen _um 60fps darzustellen oder man kann eine geringe Auslastung haben weil die Karten aufgrund von Skalierungs-/Multi-GPU-Problemen schlicht nicht mehr arbeiten _können_.
> Was erwartest du bei VIER Grafikkarten gleichzeitig? Die Hersteller haben ihre liebe Mühe, zwei Karten ordentlich skalieren zu lassen, zwei Karten sind wenns gut läuft 80% schneller als eine. Bei der dritten sinds noch 50% mit Glück und die vierte Karte ist in der Praxis völlig nutzlos... sie erhöht höchstens die Mikroruckelintensität und synthetische Benchmarkpunkte sowie die Stromrechnung und Zimmertemperatur.
> ...



Das klingt vielleicht stur oder was auch immer, aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich in diesem Fall sehr im CPU-Limit gewesen bin. Ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass ich die gleiche Spielszene einmal unabsichtlich mit meinem Prozessor nur mit Standard-Turbo gespielt habe, und ich habe mich gewundert, wieso die FPS unter 60 waren. Dann habe ich das wieder mit 5GHz Übertaktung getan und die FPS waren weit darüber.

Ach ja und diese _Multi-GPU Ausnützung_... das ist nach meiner Erfahrung viel weniger schlimm, als es oft gesagt wird. Bei voller Auslastung sind es ungefähr 360-380% (vielleicht sogar mehr), das kann ich beweisen haha.


----------



## Kusarr (5. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Auslastungsanzeige macht keine Aussage darüber ob du im CPU oder GPU-Limit bist.
> 
> Eine geringe Auslastung kann man auch haben wenn man im Framelimiter/vSync ist weil die Karten einfach nicht mehr arbeiten _müssen _um 60fps darzustellen oder man kann eine geringe Auslastung haben weil die Karten aufgrund von Skalierungs-/Multi-GPU-Problemen schlicht nicht mehr arbeiten _können_.
> Was erwartest du bei VIER Grafikkarten gleichzeitig? Die Hersteller haben ihre liebe Mühe, zwei Karten ordentlich skalieren zu lassen, zwei Karten sind wenns gut läuft 80% schneller als eine. Bei der dritten sinds noch 50% mit Glück und die vierte Karte ist in der Praxis völlig nutzlos... sie erhöht höchstens die Mikroruckelintensität und synthetische Benchmarkpunkte sowie die Stromrechnung und Zimmertemperatur.
> ...



najo aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man inzwischen, zumindest bei SLI, MANCHMAL fast 100% mehr Leistung bekommt. Aber meistens sins um die 90%. Aber "wenns gut läuft" 80% is etwas tief gegriffen, 80% hat man meistens mindestens an Mehrleistung. 
Meine Meinung

Aber ja, 3 oder 4 way-Sli sin nich zu empfehlen ^^


----------



## Lendox (5. Februar 2015)

MSI Kombustor Furry and Tessy Test (OGL4) 


1x 7970@1050MHz: 21FPS

                                                                                                 4x7970@1050MHz:81FPS

                                                                                                 Haha!


----------



## MaZe (5. Februar 2015)

Lesen -> Verstehen -> Differenzieren (erfordert Hintergrundwissen, ich weiß)

Lernt man heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr sich selbst in ein Thema einzulesen? Fehlt die Neugier? Das echte Interesse? Warum genau dann etwas so ist wie es ist?
Das Wissen wird einem doch heute hinterhergeworfen, man muss nichtmal seinen A... zur Bibliothek bewegen. Hat immer eine Enzyklopädie in der Hosentasche. 
Man muss es nur richtig zusammensetzen.


----------



## Lendox (6. Februar 2015)

MaZe schrieb:


> Lesen -> Verstehen -> Differenzieren (erfordert Hintergrundwissen, ich weiß)
> 
> Lernt man heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr sich selbst in ein Thema einzulesen? Fehlt die Neugier? Das echte Interesse? Warum genau dann etwas so ist wie es ist?
> Das Wissen wird einem doch heute hinterhergeworfen, man muss nichtmal seinen A... zur Bibliothek bewegen. Hat immer eine Enzyklopädie in der Hosentasche.
> Man muss es nur richtig zusammensetzen.



Häääähhh, versteh ich nihct


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> najo aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man  inzwischen, zumindest bei SLI, MANCHMAL fast 100% mehr Leistung bekommt.  Aber meistens sins um die 90%. Aber "wenns gut läuft" 80% is etwas tief  gegriffen, 80% hat man meistens mindestens an Mehrleistung.



Das Netz sagt dazu, dass bei der GTX980 im Mittel die Skalierung  86%  beträgt wobei nur Spiele im test waren, die auch ein SLI-Profil  besitzen - es gibt auch welche Ohne wo dann der Zuwachs meist genau Null  ist. Die 80% sind meine persönliche grobe Erfahrung wobei ich mit zwei  übertakteten 980ern wahrscheinlich auch tendentiell eher ins CPU-Limit  renne als du mit zwei 670ern.
Um die paar Prozent will ich mich aber nicht streiten, der Grundgedanke ist ja klar.




Lendox schrieb:


> Häääähhh, versteh ich nihct



Ich schon. Wenn du gelesen hättest dass wir von SPIELEN in der PRAXIS reden und nicht von Benchmarks/Tools - und dann auch noch verstanden hättest dass das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat hättest du bemerkt, dass es völlig egal ist wie dein Kombustor skaliert (natürlich skaliert der nahe 100%, die Rechenoperationen dieses Tools sind ja so simpel wie irgend möglich um maximale Last erzeugen zu können) weil man diesen nunmal nicht spielen kann.

Probiers doch mal bei einem Spiel deiner Wahl mit Einstellungehn aus, die definitiv nicht CPU-limitiert sind... Crysis3 auf Ultra mit Downsampling auf 4K oder höher beispielsweise. Wenn du dann mit 4 Karten immer noch 4x so viele fps erreichst kannste wieder lachen. 

Ums vorwegzunehmen hab ich mal google gefragt... die Ergebnisse sind zwar leider etwas älter, verdeutlichen aber was in der Praxis geschieht. Gewählt wurde das "günstigste" der getesteten Szenarien, sprich wo die Skalierung am besten klappt:
Geschwindigkeitszuwachs mit Karte Nummer 2 (AMD/NV) von möglichen 200%: 167% / 162%
Geschwindigkeitszuwachs mit Karte Nummer 3 (AMD/NV) von möglichen 300%: 222% / 219%
Geschwindigkeitszuwachs mit Karte Nummer 4 (AMD/NV) von möglichen 400%: 247% / (n.A.)

Die Skalierung ist zwar wie beschrieben heute besser als damals (zumindest bei 2-Karten-Setups), an der Tatsache, dass spätestens die 4. Karte kaum noch was bringt in der Realität hat sich aber nichts geändert.


----------



## Lendox (6. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Netz sagt dazu, dass bei der GTX980 im Mittel die Skalierung  86%  beträgt wobei nur Spiele im test waren, die auch ein SLI-Profil  besitzen - es gibt auch welche Ohne wo dann der Zuwachs meist genau Null  ist. Die 80% sind meine persönliche grobe Erfahrung wobei ich mit zwei  übertakteten 980ern wahrscheinlich auch tendentiell eher ins CPU-Limit  renne als du mit zwei 670ern.
> Um die paar Prozent will ich mich aber nicht streiten, der Grundgedanke ist ja klar.
> 
> 
> ...



Was hamma da? (siehe Alien vs. Predator, welches übrigens wegen engeren Levels hier nicht ins CPU-Limit geht)

AMD Radeon HD 7970 Quad-CrossfireX EyeFinity review - Schaling | Hardware.Info Nederland


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch, du hast die eine Ausnahme gefunden wo die Skalierung durchaus sehr gut ist. Sofern du also nur AvP in genau diesen Einstellungen spielst geht das Quad-CF in Ordnung.

Beim Rest mittelt der gesamte Test 4 Karten in nicht völlig extrenen Einstellungen auf 240% Leistungssteigerung - sogar noch 7% weniger als mein Beispiel.

Wenn man frecherweise jetzt die künstlichen Benchmarks rausrechnet und nur die Spiele betrachtet (was im einzelnen Skalierungen im Quad-CF von 183, 261, 300, 315, 361, 377, 364, 368, 102, 162, 143, 340, 111, 172, 184, 190, 72, 94, 86, 117, 163, 252, 340, 325, 354, 158, 161, 191, 195 Prozent sind) kommt man auf einen Mittelwert von genau 222%.

Nochmal weniger als in meinem Beispiel.


Das ist es, was oben bemängelt wurde mit lesen und verstehen: Du führst ein Beispiel an und freust dich über einen guten Ausreißer aber übersiehst völlig dass dein Beispiel nur die oben beschriebenen Dinge bestätigt - und das sogar noch besser als das beispiel das ich selbst gefunden habe (danke dafür^^): Die Skalierung von Quad-CF/SLI ist bis auf ganz vereinzelte Ausnahmen in spielen dermaßen schlecht dass sich spätestens die 4. Karte nicht mehr lohnt (die bringt nur noch 20-30% Mehrleistung der theoretisch möglichen 100 und erhöht die Mikroruckelproblematik dafür enorm).



Davon aber ganz abgesehen: Ich will dir keinesfalls dein System schlechtreden falls das so rüberkommt - wenn du damit glücklich bist oder eben die letzten 20% Mehrleistung haben willst sei es dir natürlich gegönnt. Man sollte nur eben verstehen wo die Grenzen eines solchen Setups liegen und dass diese nur selten bei der CPU zu suchen sind.


----------



## Lendox (6. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du hast die eine Ausnahme gefunden wo die Skalierung durchaus sehr gut ist. Sofern du also nur AvP in genau diesen Einstellungen spielst geht das Quad-CF in Ordnung.
> 
> Beim Rest mittelt der gesamte Test 4 Karten in nicht völlig extrenen Einstellungen auf 240% Leistungssteigerung - sogar noch 7% weniger als mein Beispiel.
> 
> ...



Aber woher weiß man denn, dass bei den anderen Spielen/Benchmarks kein CPU-Limit war?
Es gibt bekannte Spiele (ich kenne nur eines) wie Metro Last Light (und die beiden Redux-Titel), die zwar mehr als zwei GPUs unterstützen, aber bei denen wirklich Fehler bei der Skalierung auftreten.

Sofern du es nicht genau beweisen oder erklären kannst, dass in Crysis 3 die CPU so wenig limitiert, behaupte ich das was ich geschrieben habe immer noch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2015)

Lendox schrieb:


> Sofern du es nicht genau beweisen oder erklären kannst, dass in Crysis 3 die CPU so wenig limitiert, behaupte ich das was ich geschrieben habe immer noch.



Da ich grade keine entsprechende Hardware im Schrank stehen habe um den Beweis anzutreten und es dir nicht ausreicht wenn ich dir beweise, dass meine FPS sind in Crysis 3 nicht verändern wenn ich meine CPU von 4,1 auf 3 GHz runtertakte (zwei auf 1,5 GHz übertaktete GTX980 dürften ganz grob ähnlich schnell wie 4 HD7970 sein) bleibt dann wohl nichts übrig als dich in deinem Glauben zu belassen, dass du deine CPU auf 7 GHz übertakten musst. Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Ion (7. Februar 2015)

Lendox, du kannst das doch ganz einfach selbst testen. Übertakte deine CPU auf den üblichen Wert und gehe in Crysis 3 an die Stelle zurück wo du nur 30FPS hast. Reduziere dann die Grafikdetails (schalte von Sehr hoch auf Hoch z. B.) und siehe dir die FPS an:

Steigen sie: Bist du im *G*PU-Limit
Steigen sie nicht: Bist du im *C*PU-Limit

Ich schätze ebenfalls das du hier nicht im CPU-Limit bist, sondern deine vier GPU´s schlichtweg mit den Details überfordert sind, denn Crysis 3 ist ein Hardwarefresser sondersgleichen.


----------



## Lendox (7. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da ich grade keine entsprechende Hardware im Schrank stehen habe um den Beweis anzutreten und es dir nicht ausreicht wenn ich dir beweise, dass meine FPS sind in Crysis 3 nicht verändern wenn ich meine CPU von 4,1 auf 3 GHz runtertakte (zwei auf 1,5 GHz übertaktete GTX980 dürften ganz grob ähnlich schnell wie 4 HD7970 sein) bleibt dann wohl nichts übrig als dich in deinem Glauben zu belassen, dass du deine CPU auf 7 GHz übertakten musst. Viel Glück dabei.



Ich habe nie geglaubt, dass eine _CPU mit LN2 Übertaktung_ über 60FPS bringen würde, es war nur meine ursprüngliche Frage.

Und wenn ich jetzt extra Crysis 3 noch einmal bis zu der von mir genannten Stelle spiele, meinen CPU-Takt verringere und die FPS dann von ~30 weiter heruntersinken, glaubst du es mir dann?

@Ion Grafikdetails alleine können die Draw Calls senken, das würde nicht funktionieren. Vielleicht würde eine Veränderung der AA-Stufe etwas bringen.


----------

